
Ask HN: Who uses the HN api and what for? - matt_the_bass
Hi all,
I’ve seen a few comments&#x2F;posts lately saying that they or a service they know use the HN api. I’m curious about more of these services&#x2F;uses.<p>Please post projects you made or services you use which utilize the HN api.<p>I’d also love to know a bit about “why” for each of those.
======
polygot
Get HN replies notifications without a centralized server or needing to
provide your email:
[https://gist.github.com/Decagon/1ef31011d05bf71aa5570f2bddda...](https://gist.github.com/Decagon/1ef31011d05bf71aa5570f2bddda41c4)

Bit hacky, but uses the HN API to get a comment based on their ID (scraping
the new comments page for ids), and then extracts the id from the comment and
checks if the parent comment is the same as your username (by querying the API
again), and if it is, then it sends a notification.

